# Como Conectar Sensores Inductivos



## Lord Chango (Feb 6, 2009)

Hola a todos! Quiero hacer una consulta sobre sensores inductivos, ya que nunca he trabajado con ellos. Mi duda es si devuelven una onda cuadrada, o si devuelven una señal senoidal. Lo poco que pude encontrar en la web me hace pensar que funcionan cono un transistor, por lo que la respuesta seria abierto o cerrado, pero no estoy seguro. 

Mi duda surge porque quiero conectar dos sensores inductivos que envien la señal por el puerto paralelo de la pc. No se si debo colocar un circuito comparador, o directamente conectarlos a la pc a traves de una resistencia. 

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 6, 2009)

Lord Chango dijo:
			
		

> ...Lo poco que pude encontrar en la web me hace pensar que funcionan cono un transistor, por lo que la respuesta seria abierto o cerrado, pero no estoy seguro.


Pero estas en lo cierto.



> Mi duda surge porque quiero conectar dos sensores inductivos que envien la señal por el puerto paralelo de la pc. No se si debo colocar un circuito comparador, o directamente conectarlos a la pc a traves de una resistencia.


Los conectas 'casi' directamente. 
Por lo general los sensores inductivos funcionan con cualquier tension entre 12 y 30Vdc -->  luego para alimentarlo sacas 12V de la PC.
Como la salida del que tenes es de colector abierto, le tenes que poner una resistencia de pullup a 5V.
La duplicacion de la conexion de masa es porque necesitas 2 conectores.


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 6, 2009)

Excelente! Muchisimas gracias Eduardo! En cuanto los tenga funcionando comento que tal me fue.


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 15, 2009)

Aca estoy de vuelta con otra consulta, a falta de problemas, al ir a comprar los sensores solo tenian uno NPN, me ofrecieron PNP, que no seria mucho problema adaptarlos a mis necesidades, pero luego me pregunto si necesitaba Normal Abierto o Normal Cerrado ¿¿? Se supone que si son de tres cables no hay distincion en normal abierto o normal cerrado? O estoy perdiendo la poca cordura qeu tenia a causa del estres? Je. Me estoy yendo del tema. Bueno, si alguien me puede explicar eso se lo agradeceria, porq yo no lo eniendo. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 15, 2009)

Normal abierto o cerrado se refiere al estado del switch cuando no hay deteccion de metal.

Compra el que tengan. Si PNP,PNP o NO,NC no importa porque cualquiera sea la combinacion siempre se puede hacer una conexion sencilla.


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 15, 2009)

OK. Barbaro! Me acaba de disminuir bastante el estres, je. El viernes posteo los resultados (si es que son positivos). Muchas gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 15, 2009)

Ojo con el PNP, la conexion cambia respecto al NPN (en este caso...si fuera un PLC da igual)* porque le mandarias 12V a la entrada LPT* y la quemarias.

Lo mas sencillo para conectar el PNP al puerto es que no compartan la masa (como en el dibujo).  Si no fuera posible, lo mejor es agregar un transistor+unas R.


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola a todos!
Aca estoy de vuelta con los resultados, lo que hice al final fue alimentar al sensor con +12v provenientes de la PC, y la salida la conecte con un optoacoplador, entonces del otro lado tome +5v tambien de la PC, y recien ahi envie la señal al LPT. Les dejo las imagenes del circuito electrico, PCB y distribucion de componentes. Para obtener los +12 y +5v lo que hice fue conectar una bornera en la parte posterior del CPU (no se asusten, es un viejo Pentium) a la ficha de alimentacion para disqueteras y compacteras. Si a alguien le interesan fotos de todo esto, de momento no tengo camara, pero se puede solucionar. Si alguien quiere hacer la plaqueta, puede hacerlo con la imagen del PCB, tiene 3cmx3cm en el cuadrado exterior.
Saludos a todos y muchas gracias por los aportes!


----------



## ladeltermo (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola a todos!, ya que ustedes estan mas en el tema... Les comento que estoy haciendo un proyecto que consta de un sensor inductivo
que va coectado a un pic 16F876A con conversor AD integrado. El problema es que no se como conectarlo, por que este sensor inductivo es alimentado
con 24V y no puedo ingresar esa señal a la entrada del pic directamente por que quemaria la RA0/AN0 (entrada analogica).
 Tengo entendido que la señal analogica de entrada debe ir con un potenciometro de 10k, pero aùn no se como conectarlo.
 Si alguien me puede dar una mano con esto les estare mas que agradecido. Saludos!!...


----------



## ramirin (Oct 16, 2009)

Pues te diré, que puedes hacer justamente lo que hizo Lord Chango, aplicar a la salida un optoacoplador. Ahora, define igual si el voltaje debe ser forzosamente 24 Volts o si lo puedes reducir. En cuanto a la entrada analógica, no te preocupes por el potenciómetro, éste aplica solo para la simulación durante el cambio de la señal, pero un sensor inductivo te envía una señal digital, la cual es máxima al estar activa y depende del voltaje de alimentación de tu sensor. La entrada analógica te será útil cuando tu proyecto se refiera al control de temperatura, ahí sí varia la entrada lineal o logarítmicamente, pero con sensores digitales, olvidate de su función.


----------



## ladeltermo (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, gracias por contestar, te comento que el voltaje debe ser si o si de 24V, pero anteriormente me olvide de mencionar que la salida que tengo del sensor inductivo es analògica, por eso es que la quiero convertirla a digital mediante el pic 16F876A para enviarla via RS232, ingresando la señal por RB0. 
Del sensor solo salen 3 cables. realise un esquema electrico pero no me deja adjuntarlo junto con esto no se por que. dejo mi correo y te lo envio en cuanto me agregues a tus contactos. mil gracias! marce_mdm@hotmail.com


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 17, 2009)

ladeltermo dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, gracias por contestar, te comento que el voltaje debe ser si o si de 24V, pero anteriormente me olvide de mencionar que la salida que tengo del sensor inductivo es analògica, por eso es que la quiero convertirla a digital mediante el pic 16F876A para enviarla via RS232, ingresando la señal por RB0.
> Del sensor solo salen 3 cables. realise un esquema electrico pero no me deja adjuntarlo junto con esto no se por que. dejo mi correo y te lo envio en cuanto me agregues a tus contactos. mil gracias! marce_mdm@hotmail.com


Si *ya tenes* un sensor inductivo, enterate que *no son todos iguales* y como quien lo tiene sos vos *no podemos adivinar cual*.

Los que tienen salida analogica en general la tienen en tension 0-10V o en corriente 4-20mA, ademas de tolerar tensiones de alimentacion de 18-30V (minimo)

Sabiendo que sensor tenes se busca información en la pagina del fabricante o se mide --> *sabiendo lo que se tiene* recien se ve como conectarlo al microcontrolador.


----------



## ladeltermo (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola eduardo. Efectivamente como dijiste, el sensor tiene salida 4..20mA. Ya tengo todo armado, hasta el programa del pic con su configuracion de la parte del ADC y el envio RS232, solo resta conectar el sensor. aqui esta el esquema electrico:

http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/esquema_electrico1ka91mf.jpg.html

Gracias nuevamente por tu paciencia, jeje...


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 17, 2009)

Terminas de unir los cables y usas una resistencia de 220ohm --> el rango queda 0.88V-4.4V.  
Si el verdadero rango en tu aplicacion fuera mas estrecho convendria usar un operacional.

Si el cable tiene varios metros puede hacer falta un filtrado RC (ademas del filtrado por soft).


----------



## ladeltermo (Oct 17, 2009)

Gracias por tu tiempo Eduardo!, si funciona te lo haré saber. En la semana entrante lo pruebo.
Con respecto al cable que va desde el sensor al pic son unos pocos centimetros, ya que la caja donde va la placa del microcontrolador esta a unos 70cm del sensor.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 17, 2009)

Me olvidaba:  Cuando el cable esta sujeto a esfuerzos mecanicos o el sensor en un ambiente agresivo, es aconsejable que la entrada al pic no sea directa sino que pase a traves de una proteccion. Cosa que si el cable se retuerce y hace corto o al sensor le entre agua/loquesea y reviente, no queme tambien al pic.


----------



## gabriel85 (Abr 6, 2010)

disculpen me pueden ayudar con el esquema de como construir un sensor inductivo a 24v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2010)

Esos se compran ya hechos . . . ¿para que lo necesitas?

Lo más sencillo y barato podés usar un sensor Hall que los sacás de un ventilador de PC o de uno de la fuente de PC, lo podés alimentar con los 24Vcc (máximo 30 Vcc) y tiene salida NPN normal abierta a colector abierto de hasta 20mA.

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf-datasheets/Datasheets-32/DSA-629139.pdf

Saludos !


----------



## Werner (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola compañeros de la electronica, tengo problemas con un proyecto y es que debo usar un sensor inductivo, pero el problema es que me exigen que lo debo fabricar yo mismo, e encontrado un diagrama de un sensor capacitivo pero no se que circuito ponerle para hacerlo funcionar, agradeceria mucho sus ayudas...

La informacion mas concreta que he encontrado esta a*QU*i....
http://www.guemisa.com/articul/html/sensores.htm


----------



## El nombre (Oct 24, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Me olvidaba: Cuando el cable esta sujeto a esfuerzos mecanicos o el sensor en un ambiente agresivo, es aconsejable que la entrada al pic no sea directa sino que pase a traves de una proteccion. Cosa que si el cable se retuerce y hace corto o al sensor le entre agua/loquesea y reviente, no queme tambien al pic.


 Correctisimo. Además es conveniente que la carga que se genera sea de 10mA. En los inductivos a dos hilos se hace casi imprescindibel para que detecte correctamente y eliminar ruidos o disparos expontaneos.
Saludos


----------

